# 1979 chevy plow truck



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

i am new to plowing have only plowed a few parking lots before. i recently bought a 1979 chevy k20 truck with a 350, 5 speed manual, and one ton axels and a 7.5' plow. i was wondering if anyone else was plowing with this set up and how its working. i am plowing a 150' gravel driveway with a big dip in the middle and a lot of wind and drifting and maybee some neighbors driveways.

thanks david.


----------



## KeeblerBP (Sep 4, 2005)

As long as you don't mind shifting it will be just fine. I started out with a very similar set up.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

From what I have heard, those trucks are extremely durable.
Good luck with the plowing.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

thanks i have heard they are tough trucks i have been testing it in the woods behind my house and found the extra granny gear very usefull i think it will do just fine in the snow this year. now i cant wait till it snows to try it out.


----------



## Spinman710 (Sep 18, 2007)

I have an '84 K20. The only thing that I had an issue with is ice packed snow on a gravel parking lot...Once I put the feet on the bottom, it worked fine...otherwise, a very good setup.


----------



## Beater_K20 (Nov 27, 2007)

i've got a '77 K20 with a TH350/NP203 combo in it that i have been pushing with for 4 years now, and my grandfather pushed for 3 before that. it works great! i'll be going to look at a 79 K20 to replace it tomorrow. 

the trans in it is not actually a 5 speed, its a 3 speed with a granny gear. SM465. they're damned near bulletproof. that is, unless someone has swapped it out. at which point, you got lucky!


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

no it was a typo it is the 3 speed with the granny gear i have taken it off road behind my house(my uncle owns 100 acers of woods behind me) and have found that it is the second best truck i i have ever owned the first beeing my 1969 jeep j 2000.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*gung ho*

gear jammer's of the world unite ,i got a 1961 gmc 1/2 ton short bed ex air force truck with 292 6 cyl,and 4 speed, rockwell granny low transfer case came factory with 4:56 gear's ,get er done !


----------



## kah68 (Jan 16, 2006)

Bill, that sounds like one hot set up, I would love to see pics of it.

Kirk


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I have a 75 Chevy 3/4 ton I have plowed w/ for many yrs Now--I call Her Ole Faithtfull--as WE now have an 88 Dodge & a 96 Ford We plow with!--but--I couldn*t part w/ Ole Faithful as Shes never Failed ME!--She our Yard Truck--kinda? like! an Ole timer there just in CASE?--Shes a V-8 w/ an Auto--My SON a body man just finished giving It all New Cab mounts--Floors--Cab connors--inner & outer Rockers & new Doors & Fenders--its still in Primer & looks a little Shabby?--but--One We deside?? on the Color?--She will be Pretty Again--Shes showing over 300.000 & I told HIM Don*t Fix whats NOT Broken Now to HIDE the Keys! as my Grand Son has His Eyes on Her!--& YEP! He found E*M--First Snow Hes 16 & making a Lot of Noise Plowing Our Big Yard!--bottom Line? One Happy Ole Truck & ONE Happy young Feller! & I must Admit Hes doing a Great JOB! another Plower is Born--Ole Tower--


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

With these older Chevy trucks, these are the real trucks. Anything prior to '87 had a real frame. All the regular newer trucks (3/4 and 1 ton included) have frames that fold and buckle like accordions. If it is not an HD, then it is very lightweight, and caution should be applied. Now, one of my trucks is an '89 3/4 ton, all set up for plowing with all the coolers and such and does just fine. But it doesn't have NEARLY the frame of these older trucks.


----------

